# Diagrama de cable de letrero LED´s



## magonizdh (Sep 28, 2013)

hola amigos, le explico mi problema.

tengos 2 letreros led de texto, pero lso dos tiene una salida de rj11
uno con 4 pin y el otro 6 pin.
 los dos tenia un adaptador como este






este es un letrero de 6 pin.









y este de 4 pin.









entonces compre un db9 y un rj11 de 6 pin y de 4 pin para hacer el cable pero no se la configuracion de los pin,

si alguiens sepa o me pueda ayudar, se le agradecia mucho.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 28, 2013)

supongo que es esto lo que buscas,  podrias pones marca y modelo de aparato....


----------



## magonizdh (Sep 28, 2013)

es que no tiene marca no modelo, uno solo tiene una serie pero no sirve para nada,


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2013)

magonizdh dijo:


> es que no tiene marca no modelo, uno solo tiene una serie pero no sirve para nada,



¿ Y los display no necesitan de un programa para la carga de datos ?, ¿ Lo tienes ?


----------



## shurava (Nov 26, 2013)

Yo también tengo problemas para poder programar el display, y aunque "tengo el programa":cabezon: no puedo hacer que funcione. de hecho ya intente probar la conexión con el diagrama que dejaron pero con cuatro PINES me sobran 2 y ya estoy loco. :loco:

De hecho, medí la continuidad de las lineas pero solo 3 llegan a la tarjeta. HELP!!!


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 28, 2013)

Se me ocurre que tanto Magonizdh como Shurava podrían comenzar haciendo un seguimiento de los pines para saber hasta donde llegan (siempre y cuando se pueda realizar), supongo que llegan desde algún integrado, una vez identificado ese integrado podríamos saber que protocolo es el que se maneja, no necesariamente todos tienen que ser RS-232 puede ser cualquiera dependiendo de lo que al chino que lo construyó se le haya ocurrido, un RS-485 creo que también podría ser posible, es solo cuestión de verlo.
Aparte de saber que tipo de bus que se maneja, al saber el modelo del integrado podríamos ver en el datasheet la función de cada pin y como se lo conecta a algún puerto.

Un saludo!


----------

